# B6 on FB Marketplace



## Jay81 (Apr 23, 2019)

I should have jumped on this yesterday when I first saw it, but I snoozed and I losed lol.
Priced at $499 it was a steal!  I messaged this morning, then called when they opened at 9,  to see if I could put a deposit on it over the phone. There was no answer and I called back a few minutes later.
The guy that answered the phone said that it was already sold. There were two guys waiting to get in at 9, and they got into a bidding war. 

This was the only pic posted yesterday. I knew it was a good deal, especially with the front brake and what looked like possibly a ND 2 speed.
Thought the seat leather may be missing.







Then I see it again this morning with these pictures added. I realize it does definitely have a 2 speed, although IDK what happened to the shifter. But, looking at these new pics I realize, holy crap it's got a rear drum brake as well. And the seat leather was intact and quite nice looking. 
Now I'll be beating myself up all day for not jumping on it yesterday when I first saw it. Looks all complete and original other than the obvious incorrect chainring. 
Probably worth $1500 give or take as it sits. Wonder what it ended up selling for when the bidding war was over.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 23, 2019)

Willing to bet its a 1946


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 23, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Willing to bet its a 1946




Could be, I was just going by the year the seller stated. Although, he apparently knows very little about old bikes, having it priced that low, and yesterday it was listed as a '53 Schwinn Phantom.


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 23, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Willing to bet its a 1946



Flat Lobdells,tapered stand.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 23, 2019)

Non Schwinn drums and not a ND 2 speed.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 23, 2019)

Big button on tank and hump back frame.... Id still buy it for a dollar!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 24, 2019)

LIKELY A '46!
MOST LIKELY STURMY ARCHER BRAKES.
"HUMPBACK FRAME"  'S J  EDUCATE ME?
MAYBE THE OVERLAP OF THE TAIL END OF THE TANK OVER THE TOP RAIL OF FRAME?
WES


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 30, 2019)

WES PINCHOT said:


> LIKELY A '46!
> MOST LIKELY STURMY ARCHER BRAKES.
> "HUMPBACK FRAME"  'S J  EDUCATE ME?
> MAYBE THE OVERLAP OF THE TAIL END OF THE TANK OVER THE TOP RAIL OF FRAME?
> WES



for some reason 1946 B6 frames have a high spot in the middle of the top tube resembling a hump most likely the schwinn factory had not perfected the smooth bend as seen in postwar 48 and on b6 frames... i have seen quite a few 46s with this detail.  just an observation.  Pics bellow show the middle point more pronounced with out the tank mounted.  Specific to 46s in my experience.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 30, 2019)

I believe this bike somehow made it to the Anne Arbor show and the asking price
there was (sit down for this one)  2 grand

LoFl


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 30, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> I believe this bike somehow made it to the Anne Arbor show and the asking price
> there was (sit down for this one)  2 grand
> 
> LoFl



maybe the dual brakes got him excited?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 1, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> for some reason 1946 B6 frames have a high spot in the middle of the top tube resembling a hump most likely the schwinn factory had not perfected the smooth bend as seen in postwar 48 and on b6 frames... i have seen quite a few 46s with this detail.  just an observation.  Pics bellow show the middle point more pronounced with out the tank mounted.  Specific to 46s in my experience.
> 
> View attachment 989794
> 
> View attachment 989795



HI SJ,
THANKS FOR THE EDUCATION.  
WHEN POINTED OUT IT IS NOTICEABLE!  
OTHER THAN THAT I DOUBT MANY WOULD HAVE NOTICED.
WES


----------



## bobcycles (May 1, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> maybe the dual brakes got him excited?





I think all the rust got him excited...

brakes were aftermarket junk


----------

